# 1 in 11 worldwide has diabetes!



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Last winter I spent in Morocco. I couldn't help but notice the amount of Coca Cola that was drunk. It was drunk as we would drink wine with a meal. Obviously their religion prohibits wine and that is a hedonistic substitute. News tonight says that diabetes will make health services across the globe bankrupt very soon.

Who, if anyone should bear responsibility for this?

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Goes without saying on here surely.






Maggie.



Or to be serious, Those who drink it should be informed of the possibilities and make their own choice.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

cabby said:


> Or to be serious, Those who drink it should be informed of the possibilities and make their own choice.


But unfortunately rather a lot of people are making an informed choice to carry on drinking copious quantities of Coke and eating humongous cheeseburgers. And where you have a healthcare system that is free at the point of delivery then it is everyone who bears the cost of that "informed" decision. And of course the fact that the provision of healthcare is free provides no disincentive to drinking Coke and eating burgers.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gave a sample y'day.

Not a trace of sugar in it.

That makes me one of the 99.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, a couple of months ago, I tipped over and became Diabetic, but since then, I have lost well over one stone and my gut has gone and decreasing even more. It is all about diet and exercise.
I was offered the chance to go on a full day seminar, it is called DESMOND.
It was brilliant, anybody who gets the chance should go on it.
http://www.desmond-project.org.uk/whatisthedesmondprogramme-271.html

They recommend this book Carb & Cals

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_1yej2gwke6_b

Again very good, I posted as this should help anybody who is approaching diabetes


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went into type two a couple of years ago, but came back out of it, I am now back in again and taking steps to be rid of it for good.

Part of the problem with Coke etc, is not the sugar, but the sugar substitutes like *Aspartame* and similar sweeteners, they actually can make you diabetic, this has been known for years but .Gov does nothing.

I was bit thirsty the other day while out in the car and run out of water, so I got a bottle of the *Lucozade sport drink* check out whats in it.

For things like diabetes 2 we are responsible, it is a lifestyle illness, unlike type 1, it's our own fault.

We should all be lobbying our MPs to get the .gov to ban it in all foods and drinks sold in the UK, they know it's bad for us, but are happy to take the taxes that the profit from these highly popular drinks make, again it is in our own hands.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a bit of snuffly nose yesterday as Liz has been hit with quite a severe cold (dead, but won't lie down) so yesterday morning I resorted to my ancient standby Lemsip, I just looked a the ingredients, guess what's in that :roll: so stuff to make me feel better is actually making me ill, fortunately I only need it for a day or so.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev, as I have only just tipped over into Diabetes, I was hopping to get myself out again, by loosing the weight around my middle.
On the Desmond seminar, I asked the question and they told me that even if you get the readings down, you are still a diabetic as you can't mend the damage. However you can stop it getting worse!

Mid January, I was 13 stone 5 lbs
This morning I am 12 stone. All gone from the middle
I am 6 feet and my BMI is in the green, but always was

I recommend

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_1yej2gwke6_b

They also said, read the back of the labels for the carbs, don't be fooled by what the front labels say, and divide carbs by 3 and that is how much sugar it turns into.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev, as I have only just tipped over into Diabetes, I was hopping to get myself out again, by loosing the weight around my middle.
> On the Desmond seminar, I asked the question and they told me that even if you get the readings down, you are still a diabetic as you can't mend the damage. However you can stop it getting worse!
> 
> Mid January, I was 13 stone 5 lbs
> ...


My Doc and Diabetes clinition told be it was possible to back out of it as it a measurement and can be lowered, I think it may be that it was because I was diagnosed as borderline, what do I know anyway


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev, they told us that even Doctors don't know the up to date stuff, (not saying yours is wrong) and even Doctors send their own spouses on the Desmond seminar for up to date information.
On our seminar, we even had a recent retired Nursing Sister, who got lots of things wrong, and she had been advising her diabetic husband. The worrying thing was, that she worked on a Diabetes ward:surprise:
Were you not offered a Desmond seminar and you can take partner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> Kev, they told us that even Doctors don't know the up to date stuff, (not saying yours is wrong) and even Doctors send their own spouses on the Desmond seminar for up to date information.
> On our seminar, we even had a recent retired Nursing Sister, who got lots of things wrong, and she had been advising her diabetic husband. The worrying thing was, that she worked on a Diabetes ward:surprise:
> Were you not offered a Desmond seminar and you can take partner.


No, offered nothing up here


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No, offered nothing up here


Kev, ask for the DESMOND it is invaluable. Every single person on the seminar (only 5 of us, plus partners) said it should be offered to all pre diabetics and school kids and then it would stop it in it's tracks. It must cost quite a lot as two instructors and they are few and far apart.
They said that amputations are increasing rapidly.
Oh, the Sister (Diabetic nurses) husband who was diabetic, had also been told by his GP, that it was in the genes!
We were told that was incorrect and can only happen in other ethnic groups.
It was a full day and intensive!
Two instructors, to 5 students. One failed to turn up, their loss!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So apart from avoid sugar and lose weight what do you learn, as I was and still am rubbish at listening to or reading what people say for very long.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So apart from avoid sugar and lose weight what do you learn, as I was and still am rubbish at listening to or reading what people say for very long.


It is all about Carbs, eating healthy and exercise.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

My sister and her newly diagnosed husband went on a Desmond but said it was absolutely spoilt by a (long term diabetic) dog-in-the-manger bloke who was determined to screw the whole thing up for everyone, and when asked to indicate his understanding of how much sugar was in a sugar-free jelly by apportioning a quantity of sugar cubes, he threw a large handful into the bowl. I guess his long-term high-glycaemic levels have screwed up his brain. Shame for the wife! Anyway they have subsequently had a consultation with a specialist dietician, who has been an enormous help and guide. The transition from sugar/high carb eater to the opposite is a challenging one that takes time to adjust to mentally and physically. But I have my stash of Black Magic secreted in my cupboard. Trouble is I get stuck into them at night and have to get up and brush my teeth a second time.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Part of the problem with Coke etc, is not the sugar, but the sugar substitutes like *Aspartame* and similar sweeteners, they actually can make you diabetic, this has been known for years but .Gov does nothing.
> 
> For things like diabetes 2 we are responsible, it is a lifestyle illness, unlike type 1, it's our own fault.


Yet another internet myth I am afraid Kev, that is UNTRUE;

http://www.joslin.org/info/correcting_internet_myths_about_aspartame.html

Aspartame is made from two naturally occurring amino acids, they are found within food already and the combination of the two does NOT have any effect like that.

The one linked point is that people who consume large quantities of artificial sweeteners may well gain weight more rapidly......

But having watched numerous people buy a pizza and chips, or KFC and chips or a McD and chips and then add "and a Diet Coke" may well indicate that the fault lays with the consumption of excessive food rather than the ingestion of artificiual sweeteners......

By the way, Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes are totally different problems and the link between the two should be broken. Type 1 is NOT caused by eating carbohydrates, taking artificial sweeteners or similar - it is PROBABLY partly genetic but primarily an auto-immune problem due to an infection by a virus.

Type 2 is a life-style problem caused frequently by over-eating......

Dave


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Type 1 and type 2 diabetes are different, but this does not mean that there is no genetic component to type 2. Some people are more likely to develop type 2 as they get older, whatever their lifestyle, and this tendency does run in families.

Artificial sweeteners are a different problem. As they do not contain sugar, they should be ok. But products containing them taste even sweeter than those with sugar, and they encourage the further development of a sweet tooth, making the consumer crave more and more sweet stuff.

I never drink soft drinks because they all taste too sweet (I drink fizzy water with a squeeze of lemon), and I would far rather have a bit of cheese or some nuts than a dessert.

Unfortunately, cheese and nuts are fattening! Linda


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Yet another internet myth I am afraid Kev, that is UNTRUE;
> 
> http://www.joslin.org/info/correcting_internet_myths_about_aspartame.html
> 
> ...


Hmm, food for thought there, thanks Dave, that particular link has been circulated for many years at least 10 to my knowledge.

I'm not into sugary drinks thankfully, I sued to like Dr Pepper but went off it, I like to drink coffee, but can't stand it without sugar I used to use "half spoon" but stopped as it had Aspartame in it, but it is also not advised here I do prefer savoury to sweet, but then you'r on the fat wagon which although better than sugar by research, it's still not good and a combination is worse still


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Lots of things for people to think about...

I know what you mean about coffee tasting better sweet - I used to think so too, but after many years of unsweetened (I gave up Hermesetas at Uni), it now tastes better to me and I don't like sweet - but it took years to get to that stage.

Artificial sweeteners have been around for many years - the original saccharin bombs which exploded when put into hot drinks, Hermesetas in the 1960's and so on, we still have some which get used at times e.g Splenda, but Hermesetas is our one of choice for e.g. custard - and people who do not know seem unaware - which suggests there is no flavouring difference.

BUT all artificial sweeteners are unnecessary - even Type 1 diabetics are now encouraged to eat normally and adjust their insulin dose accordingly (a program called DAFNE developed at Nottingham University- standing for Dosage Adjustment For Normal Eating), this is increasingly being used although not always fully integrated.

Lots of developments on the horizon for Type 1 as it is expensive to treat normally, so research into stem cell transplants and active patches is being trialled but once again it is expensive.....

Type 2 is primarily a life-style side-effect and there is an ongoing campaign in most countries to address this, more in some than others. But a compromise in e.g. sweet v savoury does have implications and the whole thing needs careful balancing.

Simple answer; too much food being consumed by too many people who undertake too little exercise......

Easily to identify, hard to tackle..... either personally or as a nation.

Dave


----------

